# Counter Strike Video Issues



## crfred_007 (May 31, 2003)

When I quit counterstrike my screen goes black, the only way to clear it is with Task Manager.

I have P3 850, with aprox. 900 mb of ram, running Win2K SP3, Nvidia GeForce4 MX 420.

Please advise what may be necessary to resolve issue.

Thanks


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok when you say "quit" do you mean that you are going from "in-game" where you can move and shoot, back to the main menu? Or is it when you are at the main menu, and you exit back to the desktop?
It would be near impossible to solve this problem without some more information. 
What version of DirectX are you using? 
Go to RUN and type 'dxdiag' to bring up DirectX. 
Have you got the latest drivers for your video card? Go to http://www.nvidia.com to get the latest drivers.
Are you running CS in Direct3d, OpenGL or Software Mode? If you are using Direct3d or OpenGL, have you tried switching to Software Mode and seeing if the problem occurs? If it doesn't, then the problem is definately with your video card.
It could be caused by a conflict with another program running. Go here for a useful program to copy a log of your StartUp: http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
Posting that here might prove useful.

If you post back with all that, then we can have a more indepth look.


----------



## crfred_007 (May 31, 2003)

To clarify, when quitting from game to main menu is when screen blacks out
I do have Direct X 9.0a
I do have latest video drivers installed
CS will run in software mode and exit to main menu without hanging
CS is running is OpenGL mode
Will not run in Direct3D mode
Here is Startup list
StartupList report, 5/31/2003, 9:45:28 AM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\Documents and Settings\administrator\Local Settings\Temp\StartupList.EXE
Detected: Windows 2000 SP3 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP2 (5.00.2920.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiag.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\administrator\Local Settings\Temp\StartupList.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

AdaptecDirectCD = "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
Synchronization Manager = mobsync.exe /logon
WinampAgent = "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\\winampa.exe"
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
CXMon = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
QD FastAndSafe = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\QDCSFS.exe /scheduler
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

WebCamRT.exe = 
Yahoo! Pager = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
WeatherCast = C:\PROGRA~1\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe /q

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\AT&T\BBClient\Programs\SaBHO.dll - {058FC709-D5CD-4A95-92DB-59E6488ECDA4}
Yahoo! Companion BHO - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\ycomp5_0_2_4.dll - {13F537F0-AF09-11d6-9029-0002B31F9E59}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job
Norton SystemWorks One Button Checkup.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTPlugin.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Street Technologies ActiveX Control Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\iestm32.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.tutorials.com/plugins/Plugin0501.0070/streetnoagent7.cab

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\yinsthelper.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

[{34805D32-AD89-469E-8503-A5666AEE4333}]
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/24962426e4a62e9a4a19/netzip/RdxIE.cab

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\RdxIE.dll
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/2032ee663e2d0e30e617/netzip/RdxIE601.cab

[ExentInf Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\exentctl_0_0_0_0.ocx
CODEBASE = http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_0.ocx

[GSDACtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\gsda.dll
CODEBASE = http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab

[{8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851}]
CODEBASE = http://www.cracks.st/mp3.exe

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuctl.dll
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37589.3365509259

[YahooYMailTo Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ymmapi.dll
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0727.dll

[Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\rufsi.dll
CODEBASE = http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/sc/bin/cabsa.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

Network.ConnectionTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETSHELL.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,860 bytes
Report generated in 0.301 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok, well looking at that list everything seems fine. Although you do have WeatherCast installed. Here is what http://www.answersthatwork.com have to say about it:
"Weather Weather.exe

(AWS Convergence Technologies Inc.) System Tray application which informs you of weather alerts in your area or in whichever United States area you want to monitor. It displays in the System Tray as the current temperature of the area you are monitoring  you can then right-click on the icon to access various configuration options, or you can double-click on it for a more expanded and expansive summary of the weather. Although the free version is sponsored by advertising, this is one of the few ad sponsored apps which we would tolerate as it is, quite simply, extremely useful for some people : those living in coastline, river valleys, mountain or tornado areas, long-range commuters, etc..

Recommendation : 
Of no use if you find this on your new computer and you do not live in the United States, in which case de-install it via the Control Panel. Otherwise we have not had any report of problems caused by WEATHER. "

I can't say whether it is causing the problem at all. I'd err on the side of it not being related at all.

Obviously CS is having trouble switching from using OpenGL back to the normal CS Menu. So its possible a setting or two is not setup correctly.
1) For video card tweaking visit http://www.techspot.com/guides-hardware.shtml
2) Use a program such as NVMax to setup your video cards setting properly. Its a simple little program that allows you to change many settings easily. The tweak guide I mentioned explains what all the options do.
It's possible one or two settings are correctly setup and are causing the problem.


----------



## crfred_007 (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

No problem.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi! i am having problems with my counterstrike game version 1.0. 

It runs slow during COMBAT with an Addbot... but works fine when alone or no enemy.

I updated my card's driver already and set the video mode in software (my card is GeForce4 MX 400, 64 bit(?))... i got P3 633, 512 mb, windows xp.

im beginning to hate my pc...

thanks for the help! i'll be waiting to enjoy my crappy pc...


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

> I updated my card's driver already and set the video mode in software (my card is GeForce4 MX 400, 64 bit(?))... i got P3 633, 512 mb, windows xp.


Eeek well there is the problem right there. Switch the Video mode to openGL for maximum performance. 'Software' mode means it is not using your Geforce4 MX.

Try typing "cl_showfps 1" in console. This will then show you your current framerate. There are then a number of things you can do to increase your framerate.
- reduce your resolution
- set the image quality (in options) to low
- overclock your video card a little
- make sure AA (Anti-aliasing) and AF (Anisotropic Filtering) are off
- close any other applications before you start CS
- try using various graphics tweak configs (I don't have any links, but if you google 'counter-strike fps improve" I'm sure you can find something that will be helpful.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

hi! thanks for the advice... i'll check my game tonight... i'll let you know what will happen. but i still have a question:

1. how will i "overclock" my card? could it be possible that i can do something stupid and make my card blow-up? ü


Thank you very much!


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

what happened to me last night are:

action: changed the video mode to OPenGL
result: failed to load engine DLL

action: followed advice from other forums that i googled, changing settings in autoexec.cfg
result: it runs smoother a bit.... but after sometime decreasing fps, can handled 2 on 2 adbot game


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> action: changed the video mode to OPenGL
> result: failed to load engine DLL


Are you absolutely sure you are using the latest drivers? That problem sometimes occurs if you are using the default winXP drivers (which didn't support openGL). 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.98.html this should be what you need.

If those are the drivers you have installed, then perhaps try D3D mode in CS. Beforehand though, make sure you have the latest directX version.

Good luck!



> 1. how will i "overclock" my card? could it be possible that i can do something stupid and make my card blow-up? ü


hehe, well it is possible, but if you follow some safe steps you shouldn't have a problem. First off you need a program that allows you to change the frequencies of your card. Two examples are, NvMax and Coolbits.. Basically you simply up the frequencies a little (which causes you card to run hotter). If running the card at a higher frequency causing weird things to appear on the screen, then it's too hot and you should lower the frequencies. Thats the basic principles, but a guide will explain in more detail.

If you follow a guide like: http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/267/2/video_card_overclocking_guide_page_2_common_questions/ you should be right. However don't bother with overclocking your video card if you are playing CS in software mode.

Also on a side note, is there a reason why you are playing CS 1.0 and haven't updated to 1.6 (or atleast 1.5)? Quite a number of improvements were made between 1.0 and 1.5. 

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you very much...

what will i do later are:
1.try to re-install the nvidia driver provided on that link...
2. check my direct x version: but i know i got directx 9.0(are there more recent updates? the direct x homepage is down...)
3. overclock? hmmm... maybe next time.

cs 1.0? well, its all i can afford from a sale shop, its cheaper.. haha!ü


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> cs 1.0? well, its all i can afford from a sale shop, its cheaper.. haha!ü


Well actually upgrading to 1.6 is free from cs 1.0. You just need a copy of the free Steam client ( http://www.steampowered.com ). Then once it's installed, there is an option (under the Games menu) to 'Activate a Product On Steam' and this will convert your cs 1.0 upto 1.6.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

well, does cs1.6 have higher system requirements?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> well, does cs1.6 have higher system requirements?


Most of the improvements in 1.6 weren't graphical. It looks almost identical to cs 1.0. The only thing that could cause fps problems is the rain effect on de_aztec. However that can easily be turned off with adding 'cl_weather 0' to your config.

If you can run cs 1.0, you should be able to run 1.6 just fine.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

ah, ok...

i've downloaded the steam product already... i will just install it and it will be available on my cs game menu already?

thanks!ü


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> ah, ok...
> 
> i've downloaded the steam product already... i will just install it and it will be available on my cs game menu already?
> 
> thanks!ü


Open up Steam. Then on the 'Games' page, select 'Games' from the menu and then click 'Activate a product on Steam...'. Then follow the prompts.


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

I realized in one of your first posts you said you have Directx 9a...download DirectX 9c and see what happens.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

aaargggh! desperate... that is ME!

i installed the new Nvidia... tried to switch from software mode to openGL mode or D3D... one result "FAILED TO LOAD ENGINE DLL"

i tried installing steam... i cant use it, it says.... DLL problem again...

FPS went down to 20... arrgh!

more notes: i am not playing online... i play with bots... (offline)


----------



## SmokinTGP (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FA-0E3C-4837-AFC0-6C67DCAA54BF&displaylang=en

theres a direct link to Direct x try it mayby it will work dont know...


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Definately try updating DirectX and using D3D mode. If that fails, then perhaps there is some conflict with old video drivers lurking around.

You could try installing Driver Cleaner Pro ( http://www.drivercleaner.net/ ). Uninstalling current video driver, reboot in safe mode, run Driver Cleaner, reboot back into Windows and install the latest drivers again.

Other things to look at:

In Steam, verify that CS is fully updated. Go to the Games window, My Games tab and verify it says "100% - ready".

Also verify the CS cache is in order. On the My Games tab, right click on CS, select Properties, select the Local Files tab, click 'Verify Integrity of Game Cache'.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

when i did these.... i managed to have a good FPS at 70-80... by the way, i used opengl as the video mode, using the default.

NEW problems:
1. well, the problem is that after 10 frags, it slows down to 4 fps again. it will jump to 70 during the roundstart and when the enemy is close it drops back to 4.

2. when i create a game(offline, single player vs addbot), i loose the sound and the crosshair have a mouse pointer... arrgh!


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> 1. well, the problem is that after 10 frags, it slows down to 4 fps again. it will jump to 70 during the roundstart and when the enemy is close it drops back to 4.


Hmm ok. Well obviously flicking from 70 to 4 is going to cause horrible gameplay, so getting a better averaged fps is preferable. My suggestion now would be to try enabling Triple Buffering & Vsnync.

To enable Triple Buffering you will need to use DXTweaker from www.nonatainment.de . Vsync can be enabled in CS. Triple buffering will give you a much more averaged fps, and so hopefully it won't go as low as 4 anymore. *fingerscrossed*. Vsync limits the framerate to the refresh rate of your monitor.

Other things to improve fps (config tweaking wise):
- add -heapsize xxxx to your cs launch options (In Steam: My Games -> right click on CS -> Properties). Replace x with 60-80% of your RAM (so something like 300mb would be: -heapsize 300000).
- add the following to your userconfig.cfg:
s_a3d "0"
max_smokepuffs "0"
mp_decals "0"
cl_himodels "0"


> 2. when i create a game(offline, single player vs addbot), i loose the sound and the crosshair have a mouse pointer... arrgh!


Now thats an odd one, and should really be unrelated. Generally loss of sound + crosshair having a mouse pointer is caused by switching back to Windows mid-game. To get rid of the mouse pointer, I find normally just pressing ~ (opens console), and then closing it fixes the problem. The loss of sound normally requires a restart of CS. It's hard to tell what could cause it though, however it would seem strange if it were caused by using openGL + video card. My guess is it is unrelated.

Is there a chance some Windows application has opened a window or something behind your cs game, or has one of the Windows keys been pressed? That sort of thing would seem a likely cause.

It's good we are getting some progress. I hope you can get your fps up above 4 though. :/
Good luck.


----------



## jeffyjaixx (Mar 4, 2006)

hi there,

i have a problem.
i was trying to put the res. up to 1600x1200, but i forgot that my monitor was a 17"! 

so now everytime i go into the game 1.6, the screen is black with "OUT OF FREQUENCY" on it

how do i fix this asap?

thanks!


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

jeffyjaixx said:


> hi there,
> 
> i have a problem.
> i was trying to put the res. up to 1600x1200, but i forgot that my monitor was a 17"!
> ...


Add the following to your userconfig.cfg (in cstrike folder, if you don't have one, just make one in a text editor):
vid_config_x 800 
vid_config_y 600

and delete your config.cfg (in cstrike folder).

(replace 800 and 600 with the resolution you'd like. Probably 1024x768  )


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

Vsync can be enabled in CS. ...... *fingerscrossed* . Vsync*** limits the framerate to the refresh rate of your monitor.
[/QUOTE]

***does the vsync here is the same vsync that i turned off in the analog display of nvidia? (i turned anti-anatialising and vsync and the other one...)

more queries:

1. does steam works just the same when there is no internet connection? i cant enable the steam i downloaded i managed to install it yet when i try to open the icon on my desktop, nothing happens...


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> ***does the vsync here is the same vsync that i turned off in the analog display of nvidia? (i turned anti-anatialising and vsync and the other one...)


Yes it's the same vsync. You will need to enable it in the nvidia options you mentioned in order to achieve what I described earlier.



> 1. does steam works just the same when there is no internet connection? i cant enable the steam i downloaded i managed to install it yet when i try to open the icon on my desktop, nothing happens...


Yes you can. See this article.



Steam's Magical Help System said:


> *
> Start Steam online, be sure that 'remember my password' is checked
> *
> Be sure all game files are completely updated - you can see the update status for a game under the "My Games" tab. When the game shows as "100% - Ready", it is ready to be played in offline mode.
> ...


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

geesh! i guess i'll be dealing with cs 1.0 in my lifetime... I dont have internet connection... OR is there another way to use steam without being initially connected to the internet? 

to put it in another way:
1. if i will update my cs 1.0, i have to be online FIRST then after the 100%-ready appears then it is just the time when i can use it offline... sad...

thank you very much!


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> to put it in another way:
> 1. if i will update my cs 1.0, i have to be online FIRST then after the 100%-ready appears then it is just the time when i can use it offline... sad...


thats really the only way of getting the updates I'm afraid. Unless of course you have a friend with Steam and CS 1.6. Then they could use the backup feature in Steam, and then give you the files on CD/DVD. Then your copy would be 100% updated and you could play offline without ever going online.

but besides the above, you really do need to have an internet connection atleast once. :/


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

again thank you... i also hope that i am still sticking with the topic of the thread regarding my questions.

---i'll try the backup feature in my friend pc... does this mean i hvae to install cs 1.0 before getting the steam to be updated? 

---or i can only have steam without the cs game and download the patch/upgrade?


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

AtreideS said:


> Other things to improve fps (config tweaking wise):
> - add -heapsize xxxx to your cs launch options (In Steam: My Games -> right click on CS -> Properties). Replace x with 60-80% of your RAM (so something like 300mb would be: -heapsize 300000).


where is cs launch option?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

cromaczs07 said:


> again thank you... i also hope that i am still sticking with the topic of the thread regarding my questions.


lol, well were you aware you revived a thread from 2003?  I'm pretty sure as long as you keep talking about CS you are still on topic. 



> ---or i can only have steam without the cs game and download the patch/upgrade?


that should be fine.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

hahaha! well, i was still in college that time, i only have money for pc rentals, now i can save enough for my leisure. 

i can't open steam!!!! i downloaded the setup three times, i installed three times and it still wont work... sad...


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

AtreideS said:


> Now thats an odd one, and should really be unrelated. Generally loss of sound + crosshair having a mouse pointer is caused by switching back to Windows mid-game. To get rid of the mouse pointer, I find normally just pressing ~ (opens console), and then closing it fixes the problem. The loss of sound normally requires a restart of CS. It's hard to tell what could cause it though, however it would seem strange if it were caused by using openGL + video card. My guess is it is unrelated.
> 
> Is there a chance some Windows application has opened a window or something behind your cs game, or has one of the Windows keys been pressed? That sort of thing would seem a likely cause.


what happens now are:
1. got good fps at 70 but drops when with an enemy to about 11 fps (i've tried turning on the vnsync, configuring the cs launch added several commands in the console(.cfg)) 

2. i mistakenly pressed alt+tab while loading cs, then it went flickering, no sound, and while connecting i can't see the console, i can only see the main menu and i need to press alt+tab to proceed to the game. (i've tried re-installing the whole game) 

3. about the tweaker, the setup that i got is corrupted i have to dload a new one.  well, i read the readme file and it says it has no setup and i have to extract to the right path? now i am confused.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

anyway, i managed to make the game run smoother, i think AtreideS' advice regarding triple buffering and turning on the vsync worked it out!

thank you very much!!!


----------

